

Ask HN: Should we create a network for indie projects? - tlaturi

Hi guys, I'm a big fan of independent digital projects, but the discovery of those projects is (usually) pretty hard. Because of that I joined with  other indie fan, and started to create an independent indie network. It will be a side project for both of us, but we have already pretty clever ideas how to make the discovery easier.<p>What do you think? Would there be a need for such network?
======
ericrius1
I would love this. I am new to programming and design, but have some amazing
ideas and know my progress and learning will be helped along so much by
something like this.

Do It!!

